# Money transfer



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi again all, when you sold up in UK and moved over to Spain, did you use your own UK bank to transfer all your funds or use another company? I really need to know where i will pay least costs and i know its a safe and secure transaction.

thanks again

Steve


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

inysteve said:


> Hi again all, when you sold up in UK and moved over to Spain, did you use your own UK bank to transfer all your funds or use another company? I really need to know where i will pay least costs and i know its a safe and secure transaction.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

There has been a thread covering this subject:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/50421-banks-they-safe.html

Lynn
x


----------

